# Zora is now a UKC Champion!



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

A couple weekends ago Zora and I competed at a UKC show. This was a spontaneous decision, and we had 1 week to both learn about conformation handling... so why not?! She did well overall, and it was a good experience. It was a three day show, by the end of the second day she had earned her Champion status. Yahoo! Here's some pictures:


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*She's beautiful! Big, huge congratulations!* :cheers2:

What a thrill, isn't it! I'm glad you had a fun time and that's amazing how quickly she got it and that spur of the moment decision was worth it. Wow! Way to go.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Fabulous news!! You did an amazing job! Zora way to go!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! WOW! In just one weekend too!!! Fantastic!

What a gorgeous face she has! Her expression is just soooo beautiful!


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

Just wait until you receive the official certificate from UKC.  Hint have a frame ready as they are beautiful.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations and you both looked great! Sounds like it was a fun time.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

congratulations! totally agree with molly mui ma about zora's gorgeous face.


----------



## AgilityChick (Jul 9, 2014)

Wow, she is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

You guys look fabulous together! Way to go!

Rebecca


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have always thought Zora is one of the prettiest poodles I've ever seen; glad the UKC people think so too!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad you had such a good time. Love the ribbon extravaganza.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations. You are both looking very pretty and happy in those pictures, deservedly so for that big smile on your face!


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Congratulations, it sounds like you had a great time! Zora is very beautiful!


----------



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Congratulations! Zara is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Connerz82 (Apr 22, 2014)

Arrhhhh flipping auto correct!! Zora is stunning!!


----------

